# 01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)... searched, found nothing



## chay G. (Sep 20, 2005)

VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-US

Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01,02,03,08,16,15,17,19,22,35,46,56
....
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Control Module Part Number: 1C0 907 379 K
Component and/or Version: ASR FRONT MK60 0103
Software Coding: 0018945
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)
014 - Defective - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
....

what could it be?, module, pump?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64): Signal Outside Specifications
Possible Symptoms
* Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON 
Possible Causes
* ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) Connector to Control Module faulty
* Wiring and/or Connector(s) faulty
* ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) faulty
* Brake Electronics Control Module (J104) faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) Connector to Control Module
* Check Wiring and/or Connector(s)
* Check/Replace ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)


----------



## chay G. (Sep 20, 2005)

including this???
014 - Defective - Intermittent
where is the contol module?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (chay G.)*

Attached to/part of the ABS pump.


----------



## chay G. (Sep 20, 2005)

update.
battery fuse box replace a week ago, light is still off


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for reporting back, please keep us posted what happens to this in future.


----------



## Derek-Arg (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

where can I get a list of possible failures and solciones like this?
I have the same problem and I am trying to fix. 
_01276 ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)
16-10 Signal outside specification intermitent_
I check the fuse box and ABS light disappeared, but i don´t know for how long
my next step should be to check the ABS sensors 4?
Thanks


_Modified by Derek-Arg at 7:19 AM 6-19-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Search our Wiki database for your fault codes.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...Codes


----------



## Derek-Arg (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks, i´ll read it


----------



## chay G. (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (Derek-Arg)*

revisa que la cajita de fusibles no este quemada, la mia se le veia el tornillo del fusible de color mar obscuro medio quemado y primero me prendió el abs, luego se empezo a descargar la bateria ya que no pasaba la corriente del alternador hacia la bateria, despues de que la reemplazé muchas cosas mejoraron, ya no me marcó abs, el radio se escucha mas nitido, alumbran mejor los faros, etc. ya va para 2 semanas y no me ha fallado nada y lo escaneo cada 2 días


----------



## Gozer The Destructor (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (chay G.)*


----------



## chay G. (Sep 20, 2005)

i told him to check the battery fuse box, the bolts on mine looked like burned, and i was getting the abs light, error codes on speakers, random missfires, and suddenly, alt stopped working, i got the alt voltage regulator fixed, we tested the fuse box and found this:
voltage on 1st black cable 14.7v
voltage on 1st bolt 13.1v
voltage on 1st fuse 12.1v
got it replaced with no issues since then


----------

